# tether cable



## dan1434 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a new mac book pro running capture one pro and an older canon mark II ds...can someone tell me what tether cable i need please?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 25, 2013)

There are no drivers for 64 bit operating systems, Canon dropped support a couple of years back.

If your Mac has a USB port, you can connect with a USB cable to download images (Same cable as all Canon cameras), but to tether and remotely control the camera or to access the personal settings, you need a SCSI cable, and its a waste of time to buy one because there are no drivers for your Mac.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are no drivers for 64 bit operating systems, Canon dropped support a couple of years back.
> 
> If your Mac has a USB port, you can connect with a USB cable to download images (Same cable as all Canon cameras), but to tether and remotely control the camera or to access the personal settings, you need a SCSI cable, and its a waste of time to buy one because there are no drivers for your Mac.



Hmm...really? They dropped all support from the SDK, meaning Lightroom et. al aren't able to do tethered shooting? Seems kinda odd, unless there was some legacy stuff in there that was a pain to control.

And no, you never needed a SCSI cable. From the specs it has USB 1.1 and Firewire (IEEE 1394). Yes, I know it's functionally similar to SCSI, but totally different cable and if his Mac has a Firewire, it'll be able to talk to the camera. Whether he has the software to communicate properly is another matter of course.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 25, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > There are no drivers for 64 bit operating systems, Canon dropped support a couple of years back.
> ...


 
I meant firewire.

Its pretty well known among those of us who have 1D MK II series cameras that Canon dropped support for them a long time back. 
How do you tether yours on a 64 bit OS??


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Well...considering I don't have one...

I was just chiming in more to point out that your use of SCSI was incorrect, and (uselessly) offer the fact that the computer and camera can still talk to each other just fine over Firewire/USB. But, as you say, the SDK/DPP has dropped support for it so unless someone wants to reverse engineer it from an older SDK, it won't do anything.


----------

